# suggestions for getting your foot in the door



## ghnolen (Jan 21, 2014)

AAPC members

I know it may sound unusual but if your looking to get your foot in the door in the healthcare industry you might want to try the following... try a hospital patient registration position- the hours may be long or odd I'm sure they would definitely appreciate anyone who can read a ICD-9/ CPT book to help run an Advance Beneficiary Notice program. Or you might want to try the actual medical records department that prepares the medical record to scan into an electronic system, or if the facility has not gone to an electronic system maybe organize the record for the coder. I'm sure physician's office would also need someone to prepare their medical records / scan them in.... I hope this information is helpful.. Don't give up newbie coders!


----------



## joe@maltajo.com (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thank you ghnolen*

I am finding it very difficult to get my foot in the door. And I thought Getting Certified was tough! 
Lets face it, if you didnt give up trying to get your certification you can't possible give up now that you have it! 
Thank you for your suggestions! They surly do make sense.


----------



## fausbie (Jan 22, 2014)

ghnolen said:


> AAPC members
> 
> I know it may sound unusual but if your looking to get your foot in the door in the healthcare industry you might want to try the following... try a hospital patient registration position- the hours may be long or odd I'm sure they would definitely appreciate anyone who can read a ICD-9/ CPT book to help run an Advance Beneficiary Notice program. Or you might want to try the actual medical records department that prepares the medical record to scan into an electronic system, or if the facility has not gone to an electronic system maybe organize the record for the coder. I'm sure physician's office would also need someone to prepare their medical records / scan them in.... I hope this information is helpful.. Don't give up newbie coders!


Thank you for the suggestions. How would you recommend we get to the interview? I am having a difficult time even finding the job postings for these jobs. Everything is done electronically and I get the same reply every time, that i did not have the experience needed and therefore was not selected. 
Anyone in the Charlotte area, please help. I have been looking for a position for a while now and it is getting very hard.


----------



## ngeorge05 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re:Getting foot in the door*

I agree with ghnolen, I have 5 years coding experience in Medicare Risk Adjustment HCC but when I tried to switch specialties it was hard. I worked remotely for 2 years got laid off then had to go back to an office job just so that I can get the experience in coding E/M. Now I am back to working remotely doing outpatient coding. Long story short you will have to take some steps back (even in pay I had to in order to get the experience) to move forward sometimes. What ever job you do just have a good work ethic and keep your resume with all the healthcare  companies like LexiCode, McKesson, Healthcare Support, Aerotek, Maxim Health Services, CodeBusters, Aviacode, Peak Health Solutions, CSI, MedSave, RecordFlow, HRAA, Mint Staffing are just to name a few.


----------

